# trigano tribute



## ron54 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi does anyone know why the motor on the fridge is still running when everything is turned off thanks


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Need more detail Ron. Is it a three way or 12v operation only ?


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Have you got the sliding door open?


----------



## ron54 (Aug 25, 2010)

*tribute*

Its a 3 way fridge , and yes we have also got the the sliding door open


----------



## ron54 (Aug 25, 2010)

*awnings*

Hi what awnings would you suggest for a trigano tribute 650 I have a wind out one already on it


----------



## ron54 (Aug 25, 2010)

*stopover*

Were travelin from prestatyn to weston super mare would like to stop halfway for the night any ideas thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Asking 3 unconnected question in a single thread may not bear too many results, can't help with fridge or awning, but it's less than a four hour journey so could be done in one hit.


----------

